# Shkenca > Informatikë dhe Internet > Lajme nga informatika >  Nokia paralajmëron rrjetin 4G

## besart

*Nga kompania "Nokia Siemens Networks" kanë lajmëruar se me sukses është kryer rrethi i parë i testimit të teknologjisë 4G LTE (Long-term Evolution) dhe se ajo, në pajisjet mobile, ka arritur shpejtësinë prej 173 megabitësh në sekondë.*

Grupi 3GPP ka publikuar specifikat e standardit të gjeneratës së katërt për bartjen e të dhënave në telefonat celularë. Rrjetet LTE, sikur se edhe Wi-Fi, do të shfrytëzojnë antenat me mundësi të pranimit dhe dërgimit të shumëfishtë, me anë të së cilave do të rrisin dukshëm rrjedhën e informatave në krahasim me atë 3G.

Me anë të rrjetit të ri, të dhënat do të barten gjatë shkarkimit me shpejtësi prej 326 megabitësh për sekondë, derisa koha latente në mes të shfrytëzuesit dhe dërguesit, do të zvogëlohet në dhjetë mili-sekonda.

Rrjeti 4G do të shfrytëzojë frekuencën 2600 GHz, përderisa në firmën "Nokia Siemens Networks" presin që, deri në vitin 2015, këtë teknologji të re ta shfrytëzojnë rreth pesë miliardë shfrytëzues.

Testimet janë kryer si në zonat urbane ashtu edhe në ato rurale, e rezultatet, siç pohojnë në këtë kompani, janë më shumë se të kënaqshme.

Burimi: Telegrafi

----------


## edspace

Me rritjen e shpejtësisë së rrjetit do rriten edhe funksionet e pajisjeve dorëmbajtëse. Funksionet e reja do kërkojnë procesorë më të fuqishëm të cilët do kërkojnë dhe më tepër energji. Teknologjia e burimeve të energjisë nuk ka ecur me të njëjtin hap dhe është pengesë për pajisjet e sotme. Në pajisjet e të ardhmes do bëhet edhe më problematike, prandaj duhet të shpiken forma të reja për të rigjeneruar energjinë. Të shohim çdo sjellë e ardhmja në këtë drejtim.

----------


## P@R4nOi@C_LorD

Cfare shpejtesie mund te arrije ky rrjet ne kb/s?

----------


## besart

> Cfare shpejtesie mund te arrije ky rrjet ne kb/s?


Me anë të rrjetit të ri, të dhënat do të barten gjatë shkarkimit me shpejtësi prej 326 megabitësh për sekondë, ose 333824 kb/s.

----------

